# Kitchen Island help



## Gigipaints (Jan 6, 2014)

I need help with finishing a large island in my daughter's new home. I normally just stick with the basics of what I know either painted or stained finish cabinets so this has me a little stumped and challenged since she wants the island different from the rest of the cabinets. Normally I would say to find someone else to do this but I'm doing all the painting and staining to help with their cost.

The picture of the island is a greenish, taupe-ish grey color. You can still see a little of the natural wood grain in it but it's not distressed and it's not a full paint looking finish either.

What do I use to get this color?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Bring a door or draw to your local Benjamin Moore paint store they may be able to computer match the color.
If there was a picture posted it might be a little easier for some one to give you a better answer.
Maybe what's called chalkpaint. again not sure with out pictures.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Maybe pickled?


----------



## Young Master Painter (Jan 5, 2014)

It is pickled.
If it is painted...you know.
If it is stained...you know.
If you can't figure out what it is...it is pickled.

Wood stains are usually sold in shades that range anywhere from reddish brown to brown black. Pickle stain is a diluted paint or stain. If it looks like colored stain it has to be pickled. The techniques used to apply it for the desired aged finish vary. Determine if the finish is latex or oil base paint. A professional paint store can help you with that and mix up a shade that will be close enough to match when diluted. The product used to dilute the paint will either be water or thinner. It is most likely an oil based finish that you have there as oil based paint absorbs into the wood better and typically was always used on cabinets before latex and acrylic paints were introduced.

Best of luck to ya!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Why not call in a professional to do the island?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> Why not call in a professional to do the island?


Hey, it's only the daughter's new home. What could go wrong?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Prime it. Paint it beige wash paint it green. Distress it. Get paid..


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Artistic liberty...


----------

